# ضواغط التبريد (انواعها -نظريه عملها بالصور)



## عبير عبد الرحمن (20 يونيو 2009)

ضواغط التبريد​ 






​ 
تعريف الضاغط : هو جهاز يعمل على زيادة ضغط غاز ما .​ 

في دائرة التبريد ذات الانضغاط بالبخار ، يقوم الضاغط بتدوير وسيط التبريد ، حيث يسحبه من المبخر ويرفع ضغطه الى ضغط المكثف .​:79::79::79:
المكثف

وعند الضغط المرتفع تكون درجة حرارة التشبع او الغليان مرتفعة كما هو الحال في المكثف ، حيث درجة حرارة وسيط التبريد اعلى من الوسط المحيط بالمكثف . بالتالي سيفقد المكثف الحرارة مما يؤدي الى تكثف وسيط التبريد.​:79::79::79:
المبخر

اما في الناحية الاخرى من الضاغط هناك المبخر ، حيث الضغط منخفض وكذلك درجة حرارة التشبع منخفضة وهي اقل من درجة حرارة الوسط المحيط بالمبخر . بالتالي سيكتسب وسيط التبريد الحرارة مما يؤدي الى تبريد الوسط المحيط بالمبخر ، منتجاً بذلك ما يسمى بالتأثير التبريدي لدارة التبريد .​ 





​_تعاريف اساسية :_


ضغط السحب suction pressure : هو ضغط الغاز عند صمام الدخول الى الضاغط اثناء سحبه من المبخر ، ويمثل الضغط المنخفض في دارة التبريد .

ضغط التصريف discharge pressure : هو ضغط الغاز عند خروجه من صمام التصريف ، ويمثل الضغط المرتفع في دارة التبريد .

نسبة الانضغاط compression ratio : هي النسبة بين ضغط التصريف وضغط السحب .

سعة الضاغط compressor capacity : هي كمية الغاز الحجمية التي تمر في الضاغط خلال واحدة الزمن عند ضغط السحب .

قدرة الفرملة او الكبح brake power : هي القدرة الميكانيكية اللازمة لادارة الضاغط .

:3::3::3::3:


تصنيف الضواغط :

تصنف حسب طريقة زيادة الضغط الى :
الضواغط موجبة الازاحة positive displacement
والضواغط الديناميكية Dynamic compressors

الضواغط موجبة الازاحة: وفيها يتحقق زيادة الضغط نتيجة النقص في حجم الغاز . ومن هذه الضواغط نذكر :

الضواغط الترددية :reciprocating compressors
الضواغط الدورانية .rotary compressors ، ومنها :
الضواغط ذات الريش vane type
والضواغط الحلزونية screw type
والضواغط اللولبية scroll type

الضواغط الديناميكية : وفيها يتحقق زيادة الضغط بتحويل الطاقة الحركية التي يكتسبها الغاز اثناء دورانه في الضاغط الى طاقة ضغط حسب نظرية برنولي . ومن هذه الضواغط نذكر :
الضاغط النابذي (الطرد المركزي) 
centrifugal compressor

كما يمكن تصنيف الضواغط حسب طريقة التدوير الى :

1. ضواغط تدار مباشرة: اي تنقل الحركة من المحرك الى الضاغط مباشرةً . وتكون بنوعين :

أ. ضواغط مغلقةhermatic sealed حيث المحرك والضاغط في علبة واحدة

ب. ضواغط شبه مغلقةsemihermatic sealed حيث المحرك والضاغط يتواجدان في مكانين منفصلين عن بعضهما .


2. ضواعط تدار بواسطة الاحزمة او السيور: حيث تنتقل الحركة من المحرك الى الضاغط بواسطة السيور ، وتدعى بـ الضواعط المفتوحة.







:13::13::13:
الضواغط الترددية
Reciprocating compressors

مبدأ عملها :

تقوم بضغط الغاز بحركة ترددية للمكبس داخل اسطوانة بها صمام لدخول الغاز وآخر لخروجه .

تتم العملية خلال شوطين للمكبس :

الاول شوط الدخول والذي يبدأ من وضع المكبس الاعلى "النقطة الميتة العليا" top dead center وينتهي عند "النقطة الميتة السفلى" bottom dead center .

بعد دخول الغاز يغلق صمام الدخول ويكون صمام الخروج ايضاً في وضع الاغلاق . ويضغط الغاز اثناء حركة المكبس في شوط الانضغاط نتيجة النقص في حجمه .

وعند وصول الضغط الى الحد المعين المطلوب يفتح صمام الخروج ويخرج الغاز من الاسطوانة .






استخدامها :

تستخدم في وسائط التبريد ذات الحجم النوعي الصغير ، ودارات التبريد ذات نسبة انضغاط مرتفعة ، حيث كمية التدفق قليلة نسبياً وضغط التصريف مرتفع .

نذكر ان وسائط التبريد التي تستخدم هذه الضواغط R-12 و R-22 . وتصنع باستطاعات مختلفة تتراوح من 50 واط في الثلاجات المنزلية الى 100 ك.واط في الثلاجات التجارية .

يمكن ان تكون الضواغط الترددية :
منفردة التأثير single acting حيث يتم ضغط الغاز في جانب واحد من المكبس
او تكون مزدوجة التأثير double acting حيث يتم ضغط الغاز في في جانبي المكبس .. (بمعنى في الوقت الذي يكون شوط الادخال في احد الجوانب يكون الجانب الآخر في شوط الانضغاط .. وهكذا .)






:12::12::12:
الازاحة 
ازاحة المكبس: تعرف ازاحة المكبس لضاغط ترددي بانها تساوي الحجم المكنوس من قبل المكابس داخل اسطوانات الضاغط في واحدة الزمن . وتحسب من العلاقة التالية :






:13::13::13:

يصل عدد الاسطوانات في الضواغط الكبيرة الى 16 اسطوانة ، وترتب في عدة اشكال : خط واحد او شكل حرف V او W

تدار الضواغط الترددية بواسطة محرك كهربائي ، وتحول الحركة الدورانية الى حركة ترددية للمكبس عن طريق عمود المرفق (الكرنك crank) ، وذراع التوصيل ، وتكون الاجزاء الميكانيكية داخل وعاء مغلق كتيم عديم التسرب يعرف بعلبة المرفق crankcase .

الضواغط الترددية المغلقة وشبه المغلقة والمفتوحة

الضواغط المغلقة
في الضواغط المغلقة يوضع المحرك الكهربائي والضاغط في علبة مشتركة ومغلقة ، وتوضع هذه الاجزاء مستندة الى نوابض لمنع وتقليل الاهتزازات اثناء التشغيل ، كما تزود بكاتم صوت على خط السحب . ويستفاد من وسيط التبريد في تبريد المحرك التي تمرر اسلاكه الكهربائية عبر علبة الضاغط من خلال وصلات معزولة ومانعة للتسرب .


تستخدم الوحدات (الضواغط) المغلقة hermatic sealed بشكل واسع لانظمة التبريد ذات السعات الصغيرة ، مثل الثلاجات المنزلية .


ومن مميزات هذه الضواغط: قلة الضوضاء وصغر الحجم بسبب دمج الاجزاء ، وبساطة عملية التزييت ، وعدم تسرب وسيط التبريد .


ومن مساوئها: صعوبة الصيانة حيث لايمكن الوصول الى الاجزاء المتحركة بداخلها .







في الضواغط الترددية شبه المغلقة semi hermatic sealed :

يكون المحرك الكهربائي والضاغط بغلاف مشترك ، لكن في حجرتين منفصلتين ، بحيث يمكن الوصول الى رأس الاسطوانات والمرفق لاجراء الصيانة والاصلاح للصمامات والمكابس والاجزاء الداخلية .







الضواغط الترددية المفتوحة:

في هذا النوع من الضواغط لايوضع المحرك الكهربائي والضاغط في نفس الغلاف بل في مكانين منفصلين ، وتنتقل الحركة من المحرك الى عمود المرفق بواسطة احزمة او سلاسل او قوابض .


ويمر عمود المرفق من خلال مانع تسرب لمنع تسرب وسيط التبريد والزيت للخارج ، الا ان هذا يزيد من فرصة تسرب وسيط التبريد عند تلف مانع تسرب او الحشوة gasket .

أجزاء ومكونات الضواغط الترددية

تتكون الضواغط الترددية بشكل عام من الاجزاء التالية :
الاسطوانة cylinder
المكبس piston
الحلقات rings
ذراع التوصيل connecting rods
عمود المرفق (الكرنك) crankshaft ومانعات التسرب seals
صمامات السحب والتصريف suction and discharge valves





:15::15::15:
الاسطوانة

1. الاسطوانة:في الضواغط الصغيرة المغلقة تسكب الاسطوانة اما من حديد الزهر (حديد الصب) castiron أو من الالمنيوم . وقد تسكب الاسطوانة مع زعانف لزيادة المساحة المعرضة لتبريد الضاغط . وتصب الاسطوانة مع علبة المرفق كقطعة واحدة .
:14::14::14:

اما اسطوانات الضواغط الكبيرة المفتوحة ذات السعة العالية فتصب الاسطوانة من حديد الزهر واحياناً يضاف اليها النيكل ، لمنع تسرب وسيط التبريد خلال الاسطوانة . وتصب الاسطوانة وحدها وكذلك علبة المرفق على انفراد ، مع عمل شفة لكل منهما لربطهما ببعض ، بالبراغي والصامولات .

:14::14::14:
وتركب القمصان الداخلية liners او الجلبة في جسم الاسطوانة الداخلي لتقليل تآكل المكبس والحلقات ، ويمكن استبدال هذه القمصان فيما بعد عند تلفها .
كما ان هذه الضواغط تبرد من خلال سريان المياه في مجارٍ أو قنوات بداخل جسم الاسطوانة



منقول للافاده 
:68::68::68:


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (20 يونيو 2009)

*دي بعض الفديوهات عن حركه الضواغط*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO7IhhzImMU-


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQd-BTxNQHU-


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L65Fwh9cw50-


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (20 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جامد جدا ومعلوماااااااات قيمه 
بس اللي اعرفه يامهندسه عبير انك انتاج 
سوري يعني انتي ليه مواضيعك مهتمه اوي بشغل باور بس ياريت ماتزعليش من التعليق
وشكرا ليكي


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (20 يونيو 2009)

اقلك احمد انا صحيح انتاج بس بتعلم باور لان مجال شغلي يحتم عليا كده ادبست فيه بعد مازميلي مشي وسابه فابتعلم واي موضوع يقابلني والاقيه كويس وشرحه بسيط باضعه هنا عشان اللي عاوز يتعلم زيي تبقي المواضيع قدامه سهله وموجوده وصلت كده يابشمهندس احمد الغرباوي نسيت اقلك ان فيه ليا هنا مواضيع انتاج عن اللحام والفريزه والمخرطه وادوات القياس والاختيارات الغير اتلافيه وغيرها وان شاء الله اي معلومات عندي مش حابخل بيها لان اكيد في مهندسين ويي بيتعلموا ومحتاجين لاي معلومه وشكراااااااااااا علي زوقك


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (20 يونيو 2009)

ماشي مهندسه عبير وشكرا علي ردك الجميل واهلا بيكي في مواضيع باور وبصراحه دي روح حلوة منك
وعلي فكرة واضح ان دمك خفيف وكمان التوقيع بتاعك راائع


----------



## mohammed elashry (21 يونيو 2009)

compressors موضوع هام هام جدا لمهندسى ميكانيكا...شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (24 يونيو 2009)

يارب يكون مفيد للمهتمين بالمجال ده وشكرا علي تعليقاتكم تحياتي


----------



## ابراهيم جمعة (24 يونيو 2009)

رائع ومثير ومفيد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ جزاك الله


----------



## Hydra (25 يونيو 2009)

_مشكور اخي على هذه المعلومات وبارك الله فيك_


----------



## ahmed morshidy (26 يونيو 2009)

مهندسه عبير قال:


> اقلك احمد انا صحيح انتاج بس بتعلم باور لان مجال شغلي يحتم عليا كده ادبست فيه بعد مازميلي مشي وسابه فابتعلم واي موضوع يقابلني والاقيه كويس وشرحه بسيط باضعه هنا عشان اللي عاوز يتعلم زيي تبقي المواضيع قدامه سهله وموجوده وصلت كده يابشمهندس احمد الغرباوي نسيت اقلك ان فيه ليا هنا مواضيع انتاج عن اللحام والفريزه والمخرطه وادوات القياس والاختيارات الغير اتلافيه وغيرها وان شاء الله اي معلومات عندي مش حابخل بيها لان اكيد في مهندسين ويي بيتعلموا ومحتاجين لاي معلومه وشكراااااااااااا علي زوقك



ماشاء الله يا بشمهندسة
احرجتينا مهندسين المكيانيكا بالمضوع القيم ده
موضوع مرتب ومنظم
الى الامام دائما


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (29 يونيو 2009)

العفو انا برضه ميكانيكا لا حرج انا اختكم في الله شكرا لكم


----------



## Hydra (29 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكي اختي الكريمة


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للجميع وكل عام وانتم بخير اخواني


----------



## هيثم رمضان (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الرجل الطموح (4 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو افادتي عن طرق ربط الضواغط


----------



## سيف طاهر (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكي ست عبير 
انا من رأي انك مشاركاتج بحد ذاتها. والاخذ من وقتج بأسلوب طرحها هو يكفي .
كما اختيارك للمواضيع بأسلوب وشرح بسيط سهل يراعي المهندسين الجدد.
تحياتي ...............


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (4 نوفمبر 2009)

لمروركم الكريم...
............تعجز .........تعجز......... الحروف عن التعبير لكم..... والماوس (القلم بالمفهوم الحديث) تعجز عن الحركة لانكم أضعتم بوصلتها في اي مكان تبدا وفي اي حرف تنتهي.......... وتقف حائرة الزهور أمام ردكم اللطيف تتعطر بردكم الجميل أولا وأيها تتعطر منكم أنتم ثانيا.............
....... كيف أصنع بالكلام قلعة التعبير وأنتم لم تتركوا لنا ولو مفتاح قلعة التعبير يعجز اللسان عن عن شكركم والقلب عن أحترامكم......... ولا أقول سوى النعيم أن شاء الله جزائكم....
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## abo_yassin (4 نوفمبر 2009)

chokran 3ala lmwdo3 ham jdan


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مهندسة عبير
السلام عليكم
شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة وعندى طلب لو ممكن اى معلومات عن كباسات التبريد ماركة جراسوا (هولندية )وتعمل هذة الدوائر بالامونيا ونوعها rc11 برجاء الافادة
شكرا


----------



## مصطفى فؤاد2000 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سمير شربك (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخت عبير وندعم كل ماهو مفيد ويجب على المطلعين على قسم التبريد الأطلاع على هذا المضوع


----------



## الرجل الطموح (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*Tandem compressor*

ارجو افادتي بكتلوك او مخططات توضح طريقة ربط الضاغطين وكيفية حركة الغاز في المنضومة في حال اطفاء احد الضاغطين. مع الشكر


----------



## الرجل الطموح (19 نوفمبر 2009)

لتوضيح اكثر لدي جهاز بكج يونت يحتوي على دورتين كل دورة تحتوي على ضاغطين مربوطة بحيث هناك هدر للتجهيز للضاغطين وهدر لخروج الغاز من الضاغطين . سوالي عندما يطفئ احد الضاغطين ويبقى الاخر يعمل على نفس الدورة .. هل هذا صحيح ... وان كان صحيح ما هي طريقة عمل الجهاز


----------



## د.محبس (19 نوفمبر 2009)

العمل وفكرة الطرح اعطيه تقدير جيد جدا
شكرا لكم


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا مهندسة عبير وقد تم نقل الموضوع الى قسم التبريد والتكييف


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا مهندسة عبير وقد تم نقل الموضوع الى قسم التبريد والتكييف*

الشكر لله م عبد الناصر​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (2 ديسمبر 2009)

عمل مفيد جدا
بورك في مجهودك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (2 ديسمبر 2009)

عمل مفيد جدا
بورك في مجهودك


----------



## مستريورك (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل عام وأنتي بخير*

:19: الاخت المهندسة عبير :19:​ 
شكرا لقبولك دعوة الاصدقاء 

لكي تحياتي


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (4 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## eng_roshdy24 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا كمان مهندس انتاج بس الظاهر أنه اتنسى أن انتاج اسمها ميكانيكا الأنتاج ومفيش في أي مجال في أي شركة حاجة اسمها انتاج وباور وكهرباء ويارب يزيد الجميع علما
أنا مسؤول في شركة أدوية عن شيلر بالأمتصاص وغلاية 3 طن ووحده هواء 14 بار وصيانة محطة مياه + ماكينات الأنتاج.
صدقوني مافيش رئيس مجلس ادارة مش عايز يوفر 

ألف شكر يا باشمهندسة عبير والى الأمام دائما


----------



## *المتوكل على الله* (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكي الله كل خير


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (8 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## حيدرتحسين (8 ديسمبر 2009)

...شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## jamal_air (8 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك معلومات قيمة


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ازرع جميلاً ولو في غير موضعه ** فلا يضيع جميل أينما زُرعا

إن الجميل وإن طال الزمان به ** فليس يحصده إلاّ الذي زرعا


----------



## abodonyara (12 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مميز


----------



## mr_mobil (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*[email protected]*


```
[quote][/quote]
```
:1:


مهندسه عبير قال:


> ضواغط التبريد​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ayody (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (12 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## عبدالوهاب بدر (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ELDSOKY (10 يناير 2010)

يسم الله ما شاء الله تحفة انا لسه ميتدا فى مجال التبريد والتكيف وككانت حابب افهم الضواغط وبجد فهمتها الله ينور عليك اتمنى المزيد


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (10 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اختي الكريمه 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اشرف 66 (10 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا حقا

اشكرك اخى ع هذه المشاركة القيمه و المفيدة

تحياتى لك اخى


----------



## meltoke (5 فبراير 2010)

بصراحة موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكورة يا باشمهندسة عبير على الموضوع المفيد , وبصراحة من الضروري ان يكون المهندس مطلع في كافة 
مجالات الهندسة وتخصصاتها .


----------



## عوض مبارك (20 فبراير 2010)

اللة يعطيك العافية والصحة وشاكرين مجهودك بهذاالموضوع القيم ونرجوا ان تعطينا فكرة عامة عن كيفية التحكم بقدرة الضواغط الترددية ولكم منا جزيل الشكر.


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (5 يونيو 2010)




----------



## المارد الجبار (5 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## ابونورالهدى (6 يونيو 2010)

تسلمين يا اختي المهندسة ونثبت للتاريخ والعالم ان شأن النساء العربيات هو العلم والتطور


----------



## حيدر مناتي (6 يونيو 2010)

الاخت مهندسة عبير شكرا جزيلا لهذا الموضوع القيم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## baqi (8 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جيد بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عادل 1980 (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووورة والله
جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## eng.zahid (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## مستريورك (12 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## طموح2 (7 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## طموح2 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## engelecms (18 يوليو 2011)

بوركتم على هذا الشرح الوافي


----------



## baraa harith (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (19 يوليو 2011)

مجهود كبير نسال الله ان يكون فى ميزان حسناتك يا مهندسه عبير وننتظر المزيد


----------



## baraa harith (19 يوليو 2011)

الله يبارك فيك وتسلم


----------



## baraa harith (19 يوليو 2011)

وتسلم يداك


----------



## ناصر999 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
لا اعرف ان كان هذا الموضوع هو ضالتي التي ابحث عنها منذ فترة وهو كيف احول غاز الهيدروجين الناتج من عملية التحليل المائي بالكهرباء الى غاز سائل او الى غاز مضغوط وكيف يتم نقله وتخزينه في صهاريج سواء كانت كبيرة ام صغيرة فنرجو من الاخت عبير عبد الرحمن ومن الاخوة المختصين في هذا المجال ان يساعدونا بهذا العمل ولكن بطريقة محددة ذاكرين الخطوات خطوة خطوة وبرسم هندسي دقيق.
وشكرا


----------



## ناصر999 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

هل هذه الضواغط تنفع لضغط غاز الهيدروجين الناتج من عملية التحليل المائي بالكهرباء في الصهاريج
وشكرا


----------



## ناصر999 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ان كان الجواب لا على التعقيب السابق فهل هناك ضواغط معينة لضغط هذا الغاز وهل يمكن تحويله الى سائل وضغطه في الصهاريج نريد اجابة محددة ومدعومة بالرسم الهندسي ان امكن مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## SAMEH7777 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاتو
**compressors*

​*من اهم الموضيع بمجال التبريد والتكييف..
وكان واضح بلمصطلاحات التى تفيد اى فنى مبتدا .
او مهندس
*وشكرا جزيلا مهندس_عبير​


----------



## manal ammar (4 نوفمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله موضوع اكثر من رائع جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## عادل أبو ارشيد (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوع هام هام جدا لمهندسى ميكانيك*


----------



## مهندس دجلة (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*المهندسة عبير المحترمة...المعلومات جديرة بالاهمية , تمنياتي لك بالتقد\م والتطوير*


----------



## أحمدوحيد (17 أبريل 2015)

:77:


----------



## منصور اشرف (29 أبريل 2015)

_بارك الله فيك معلومات قيمة _


----------

